
Apple’s Double Standards Against Gab - theprotocol
https://medium.com/@getongab/apples-double-standards-against-gab-1bffa2c09115#.wobqw3wng
======
danso
> _Apple’s first rejection was focused pornographic content shared by Gab
> users. While this is rare, Gab users can share legal pornographic content as
> long as they tag it as #NSFW (Not Safe For Work.) After a phone call with
> Apple we came to a mutual understanding on the topic and agreed to mute any
> NSFW posts by default in the iOS app so long as users had the choice to opt-
> in._

Sorry, too lazy to download the iOS Reddit app myself. But does the Reddit app
have NSFW muted by default? What does that mean in the context of logged-in
accounts? That is, if I've been a longtime Reddit user and subscribe to NSFW
subreddits, do I have to opt-in to seeing those subreddits when I first sign-
in using the iOS app? Or is it that Apple just wants NSFW to not show up by
default for a given app? I _think_ Reddit's default subs aren't NSFW...?

~~~
theprotocol
I believe the display of NSFW content is entirely tied to one's Reddit account
settings and whether the user has opted in on that level, but I could be
wrong.

Reddit's app had NSFW toggles when I had it several months ago, but it appears
that may have changed: ([https://motherboard.vice.com/read/reddit-ios-apps-
disappear-...](https://motherboard.vice.com/read/reddit-ios-apps-disappear-
nsfw-content)) - if this is the case, then one would have to allow NSFW
content via the web interface before it would appear in the app.

I find that the point about NSFW content unconvincing on its own, and the bulk
of the argument seems to lie in rejection #3 onwards.

------
theandrewbailey
> Apple is asking Gab to censor “mean-spirited and objectionable” speech while
> completely tolerating and accepting this speech on other apps in their App
> Store such as Twitter, Tumblr, Instagram, and Reddit.

Is there any way to make Apple pay attention to this content in the other
apps?

~~~
theprotocol
I don't know if there is a way to do that, but it raises the question of
"should we?"

Where do we draw the line? Would you be in favor of action targeting content
accessed via Safari?

I struggle to form a conclusion on this matter. Specifically, I can't
determine if the correct principles to refer to are those set by the store
curator vs. those of net neutrality.

------
rogual
Why was this [flagged] and [dead]? It seems relevant and interesting. Was it
because of Gab's politics?

